
Acta: Controversial anti-piracy agreement rejected by EU - anons2011
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18704192
======
molmalo
While this is really good news, and should be celebrated, I'm still asking
myself if this would have been approved if a draft wouldn't have leaked.

However, we must not rest on our laurels, as I'm sure something else will
appear sooner than later to replace ACTA.

~~~
Fargren
We really need an act to forbid this kind of laws. That's the only way we are
going to end this ridiculous cycle of "propose absurd and overreaching
law"=>"protest"=>"law rejected"=>"propose another silly law". Otherwise one of
these will pass eventually (like CISPA) and that's really what we are trying
to avoid.

------
rlpb
HN commentary here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4198825>

